# led light for px4 storm SUB compact!!*



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey was tryin to get info about different light options for my px4 subcompact. Anyone have any and if so what do you like and don't like about them? And the type ya have! Any info would be awesome, im a first time buyer and got it for home defense, and it would be pointless if i couldnt see at night in case an emergency! Lol any info will be appreciated!! Me and my 2 boys thank you!


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a Streamlight TLR1s on my full size PX4 and it is nice. It is too big for a SC but they make the TLR3 which is a compact version and it is listed to fit the Beretta PX4 SC.


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome, i look into those !!! Thanks


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Any other good ones i should look into???


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 to the StreamLight.


----------

